# Using staroptions for a cruise



## Pedro (Mar 7, 2006)

I received this e-mail today:


*Dear Pedro* 

Starwood Vacation Ownership is charting new waters with Signature Events, the newest Owner benefit from Signature Escapes by Starwood Vacation Network(SM). For the first time ever, you can book a four-night cruise to the Bahamas using your StarOptions®. The cruise, which takes place on Carnival Cruise Lines' _Fantasy_, will depart from Port Canaveral, Florida, on August 20, 2006, and journey to Freeport, Grand Bahama Island and Nassau, Bahamas. But sun, sand and sea are just the beginning of your dream vacation. 

During the cruise, you'll be invited to exclusive Owners-only events, where you can mingle with other Owners and share vacation memories. You'll also have an opportunity to attend Starwood Vacation Network University and learn how to take full advantage of the unparalleled flexibility and benefits of your membership in Starwood Vacation Network. And finally, representatives from Owner Services will be available to meet with you one-on-one to answer questions specific to your ownership. Signature Events brings it all together in one unforgettable vacation experience. 

Space is limited, and reservations will be accepted on a first-come, first-served basis. Call 800.364.5207 today to secure your place. To learn more about this Signature Events cruise to the Bahamas, log on to *mystarcentral.com.*

I think it is nice they are offering new options for the use of the Staroptions. Too bad I have another trip already planned during that week, otherwise I might have considered it.


----------



## formerhater (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought this was nice to see them incorporating cruises into the program, but would rather see something in the 7-night range.  Hopefully, this is just the tip of the iceberg of offerings.


----------



## vic714 (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree that this is a GREAT start, but I'm not sure if this would be the best use of Staroptions. When I looked up the pricing on Carnival the cruise for two in a balcony cabin runs about $1660. If you use your options it will cost you 177,245 StarOptions.Trading a week for a 4 night cuise doesn't seem to be fair either.
If I didn't already have all my Staroptions used for this year I might give it a try.
Victor


----------



## ubiquity2k (Apr 4, 2006)

*Why does this require a visit to "Starwood University"?*

I am weary and wary of Starwood setting me up for sales presentations. I've been to one "owner update" in Maui that turned out to be just that. And what did I get for taking time away from my vacation? A 50% off rack rate coupon. Fortunately, the back of the coupon wasn't printed so I was able to get some use out of it as scratch paper.

If Starwood wants me to travel to where my timeshare is for an "update" or "university", I'd like to see them divvy up some starpoints or a free night instead of a discounted night.

If not, just send me the information.


----------



## vic714 (Apr 4, 2006)

We do the owners update everytime we travel. It gets us atleast 4,000 *points. Last visit we had 2 rooms and we were able to get 8,000 *points. Most of the time we get an early time and are out of the presentation before the kids are even out of bed.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2006)

We had a very rude salesmen at our last owner's update at the WKORV.  Although we weren't planning to buy, I was genuinely interested in hearing about the new Elite program and the new resort being built next door.  When I told him we wanted to hear all the info. but weren't interested in buying, he made it plain that we were wasting his time and shouldn't have signed up unless we intended to buy.  When I told him I had heard about the Elite program, he told me it was brand new and I couldn't possibly have heard of it.  When I told him I didn't think converting to points was a good value, he told me I didn't understand how it worked...he thought it was a great deal to convert my week to points and use it for airline upgrades!  I don't think my husband will ever go again.


----------

